# Meteorite and Tanzanite ring



## btboone (May 16, 2011)

Here's a new ring we did today.  It is aerospace grade titanium and has an inlay of Gibeon Meteorite.  The ring is made as a tension set and holds a Tanzanite in an emerald cut.  It's a bold mens ring, and the stone has a little more blue than the picture shows.  It's a great looking stone in person.


----------



## Fibonacci (May 16, 2011)

That is really nice.

I love your selection of meteorite rings.  I might need to same up for one.


----------



## johnnycnc (May 16, 2011)

Nice, indeed.


----------



## wolftat (May 16, 2011)

Great looking ring, I hope Dean likes it.


----------



## witz1976 (May 16, 2011)

Nice ring Bruce!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 16, 2011)

You make great rings, thanks for showing. - Your Workmanship is outstanding


----------



## Woodlvr (May 16, 2011)

That is gorgeous. LOML is always on me because I am nervous about wearing my ring, maybe showing her this one and telling her that I will always wear it will help me get one.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 16, 2011)

you make purple look cool..


----------



## bitshird (May 16, 2011)

Bruce. Beautiful ring, excellent artistry and skill.


----------



## btboone (May 16, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> you make purple look cool..


 
It's funny, the digital camera picks up slightly different colors in the blue/ purple range.  It's slightly purple, but looking at the real stone, you would probably call it blue.  It's a very slick stone in person.


----------



## el_d (May 16, 2011)

Awesome work Bruce.
 My wife loves Tanzanite.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 16, 2011)

Once again an awesome ring.  Still my favorite setting.


----------



## hewunch (May 16, 2011)

I love my Boone ring. I wish I could tolerate a thick ring like that. It looks spectacular.


----------



## btboone (May 16, 2011)

That one is thick up top and thin down bottom.  The sides are somewhere between the two extremes.


----------



## bluwolf (May 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful Bruce.


----------



## wizard (May 17, 2011)

Gorgeous ring!!..very creative and beautiful custom design. Thanks so much for showing!
Doc


----------

